# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  I believe I may have body dysmorphic disorder

## CeCe

I am considering seeing my primary doctor or a psychologist to get diagnosed because I feel I'm wasting my young life with my obsession. 


As long as I can remember I have been self-conscious. I was slighty overweight in my youth and harassed lightly for it. I think I was very awkward looking (at least in my opinion, may be skewed if I have BDD). I did lose weight, but I still felt hideous. Here are my current symptoms. 

â¢ I check the mirror an upwards of 50-100 times a day depending on how I perceive my appearance (good days result in less checking, bad days result in much more). 

â¢ I have almost gotten into accidents several times because I constantly check my reflection in the rear view mirror or side mirrors. 

â¢ I obsess about things on my face that no one else will even notice or focus on in any meaningful way. 

â¢ I have considered several cosmetic procedures and surgeries including laser surgery for undereyes, teeth whitening, microdermabrasion, fat-transfers, rhinoplasty (nose job) 

â¢ I completely avoid social situations and friendships because I do not feel comfortable being seen or receiving any attention. I get asked to do things with co-workers after work, but I turn it down and I wonder why they would even want to look at me. 

â¢ As you could tell, I 100% despise my photo being taken. I would ideally burn all family photos that have me in them and I avoid smiling all the time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am considering seeing my primary doctor or a psychologist to get diagnosed because I feel I'm wasting my young life with my obsession. 
> 
> 
> As long as I can remember I have been self-conscious. I was slighty overweight in my youth and harassed lightly for it. I think I was very awkward looking (at least in my opinion, may be skewed if I have BDD). I did lose weight, but I still felt hideous. Here are my current symptoms. 
> 
> • I check the mirror an upwards of 50-100 times a day depending on how I perceive my appearance (good days result in less checking, bad days result in much more). 
> 
> • I have almost gotten into accidents several times because I constantly check my reflection in the rear view mirror or side mirrors. 
> 
> ...



Hey CeCe. I'm not very familiar with that disorder, but it sounds like you're really struggling. My therapist tells me that if something I do bothers me, then it's a good indication that it's probably something I need to work on. You may want to ask a professional about it. Checking the mirror and worrying to that extreme extent sounds like it's interfering with your life. 

Let us know what happens, ok?

----------

